# Professional salaries in KL



## possibleexpat

Hi

I am looking at possibly moving to KL. I work in technology consulting (SAP) and have been offered a salary of 97,000 MYR. When I convert this to GBP, unsurprisingly it looks pretty horrific, but what is this like compared with Malaysian salaries for the same kind of work? 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Peretz34

We're real newbies - just arrived in Penang last weekend - but although salaries are much lower, we were delighted when we did our first big household shop (including lots of ex-pat 'luxury' items) at Tesco yesterday! We would have paid at least double - probably more - in the UK, and our rent is about two thirds of my small mortgage in UK for the same space (no garden, but the pool, gym and steam room onsite are good compensation!) Not sure how your salary compares, but cost of living so far seems much much lower.


----------



## bintang

possibleexpat said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at possibly moving to KL. I work in technology consulting (SAP) and have been offered a salary of 97,000 MYR. When I convert this to GBP, unsurprisingly it looks pretty horrific, but what is this like compared with Malaysian salaries for the same kind of work?
> 
> Any help much appreciated!


Hi,

the min. salary for local SAP consultants is 4000 RM, the maximum 7500 RM a month!
Btw. the minimum salary for an expat working in MY is 8000 RM a month (in the first year, can be even lower after that).

Cheers


----------



## adrianmark

Hi Peretz34

Being a fellow Brit and also seriously considering moving to Penang, I was wondering how your move has gone so far.

Any info on your highs and lows would be of interest to many a reader, I am sure. I, fo rone, would love to hear how you have got on.

Thanks so much.


----------

